# Siemens Bauteile, Netzteile, S7-300 Baugruppen



## much (24 Juli 2018)

Hallo, habe noch mehrer S7-300 Baugruppen sowie Netzteile welche ich nicht mehr benötige (teilweise neu in original Verpackung)

2Stk. 6ES7 334-0KE00-0AB0 (4 Analog Input/ 2 Analog Output 
2Stk. 6ES7 332-5HB01-0AB0 (2 Analog Output) unverpackt
1Stk. 6ES7 322-1BH01-0AA0 (16 Digital Output) unverpackt
1Stk. 6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0 (32 Digital Input) unverpackt
4Stk. 6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0 (32 Digital Output) unverpackt
2Stk. 6ES7 321-1BH02-0AA0 (DI 16/ in original Verpackung)
1Stk. 6ES7 334-0CE01-0AA0 (4AI/2AO 8Bit/ in original Verpackung)
1Stk. 6ES7 340-1AH02-0AE0 (Kommunikationsprozessor mit RS232C-Schnittstelle) unverpackt
1Stk. 6ES7 307-1EA01-0AA0 (Netzteil, Eingang 120/230VAC; Ausgang 24V/5A) unverpackt
1Stk. 6EP1436-3BA00 (Netzteil Sitop, 3Phasig, 24V/20A) unverpackt


----------



## Wincctia (24 Juli 2018)

Hallo Much, 

hast du auch eine Preisvorstellung dazu? Sind auch Rückwandbusverbinder dabei? 

Gruß Tia


----------



## much (24 Juli 2018)

Hallo Tia, 
preislich können wir uns sicher einigen, kommt halt drauf an was du alles brachst. Rückwandbusverbinder sind 8Stk.
Am besten du schreibst mir eine pn was du so benötigst. Kann dir dann auch Fotos schicken
Gruß Michael


----------

